# Carlton Black Clone



## nuggetron (13/11/11)

looking for a k&k carlton black clone if available, probably be putting it down early feb i have a fridge which i have on for 3-4 hours a day 11-3 just to protect it from the extreme heats
any recipes or recommendations?
cheers


----------



## sav (14/11/11)

nuggetron said:


> looking for a k&k carlton black clone if available, probably be putting it down early feb i have a fridge which i have on for 3-4 hours a day 11-3 just to protect it from the extreme heats
> any recipes or recommendations?
> cheers




Try something like coopers dark ale and home brand daught kit together, steep 300g of choc crystal,ferment 19deg with so4 yeast will give you a nice dark beer

Cheers sav


----------



## markymoo (14/11/11)

midge?


----------



## nuggetron (14/11/11)

sav said:


> Try something like coopers dark ale and home brand daught kit together, steep 300g of choc crystal,ferment 19deg with so4 yeast will give you a nice dark beer
> 
> Cheers sav



whats choc crystal? how do you use it?


----------



## sav (14/11/11)

markymoo said:


> midge?




What please explain


----------



## sav (14/11/11)

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=31202
steeping grains in wiki have a read

sav


----------



## waggastew (14/11/11)

Had a schooner of this at my local last night with dinner (best of a very sad selection of blonde/lowcarb/with a twist of lemon selection). To me it tastes quite sweet, not sure if that comes from a low attenuating yeast (I doubt it) or the addition of some unfermentables e.g. crystal or maltodex?


----------



## nuggetron (14/11/11)

waggastew said:


> Had a schooner of this at my local last night with dinner (best of a very sad selection of blonde/lowcarb/with a twist of lemon selection). To me it tastes quite sweet, not sure if that comes from a low attenuating yeast (I doubt it) or the addition of some unfermentables e.g. crystal or maltodex?



yer strangely it was the first beer i brought a case of lol


----------



## peas_and_corn (15/11/11)

sav said:


> Try something like coopers dark ale and home brand daught kit together, steep 300g of choc crystal,ferment 19deg with so4 yeast will give you a nice dark beer
> 
> Cheers sav



I thought they used roast barley.


----------



## Year Of The Ratbag (26/5/13)

I'm a big fan of Carlton Black, but I make a kk clone that's smoother 'n' foozier – 5.2% bottled – and therefore better. CB is low hop fare, not that there's anything wrong with that, so I use a Coopers Lager can, 1kg DDME, 500g chocmalt, 500g dex, 125g mdex, ale yeast, and I ferment at 19°. Not to toot my own flugelhorn, but it's pretty fantastic stuff, and ⅓ the price of the original..._hic_


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/5/13)

Last time I had Carton Black,in fact every one i tried tasted soapy. Maybe some sunlight soap flake might help

With your chock malt/roast early boil it in some water for 10mins.


----------



## brettprevans (26/5/13)

Do a search for 'carlton black'. I posted a smack on recipe years ago.


----------



## Year Of The Ratbag (26/5/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Last time I had Carton Black,in fact every one i tried tasted soapy. Maybe some sunlight soap flake might help
> 
> With your chock malt/roast early boil it in some water for 10mins.


I steep it for 30 minutes at 70°C. Never had any problems that way. I've read that boiling can release off-flavours from the husk. Thanks for the tip though,


----------



## brettprevans (26/5/13)

Year Of The Ratbag said:


> I steep it for 30 minutes at 70°C. Never had any problems that way. I've read that boiling can release off-flavours from the husk. Thanks for the tip though,


he meant after steeping to kill any potential bugs. Not to boil the grain.


----------



## Year Of The Ratbag (26/5/13)

citymorgue2 said:


> Do a search for 'carlton black'. I posted a smack on recipe years ago.


If it's the one with camel's piss in the ingredients, I've seen it. Unfortunately, my LHBS doesn't stock Dromedary Urine Extract.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/5/13)

No...I ment boil the grain. But only for 10mins


----------



## Year Of The Ratbag (26/5/13)

citymorgue2 said:


> he meant after steeping to kill any potential bugs. Not to boil the grain.


Hey, that's a great idea. Yer, I'll do that. Thanks.


----------



## The Village Idiot (26/5/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Last time I had Carton Black,in fact every one i tried tasted soapy. Maybe some sunlight soap flake might help
> 
> With your chock malt/roast early boil it in some water for 10mins.


I am with you on that one Ducatiboy stu, pretty sure they use Sunlight soap to wash something at CUB, all their beers have the soapy taste.... :icon_drool2:


----------

